# greedy flicky!



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

after flicky munched through his last seed stick i decided to get him another one and take some photos of him with my brothers camera
























then he managed to spot some of naganos food in a metal bowl on my shelf and flew over and started eating that









































and then he retired from eating and did his favroite game winding up nangano:wacko:








and in case you cant see flicky here it is again









sorry some of the photos are blurry its the first time i have used my brothers camera so i was messing about with all the different settings


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Flicky sure likes his food  Nagano is a pretty big bird. I know I would not want to wind him up, I guess Flicky likes to live on the edge  I hope he does not get his feet bit


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Flicky is adorable he sure is enjoying his treat


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute pics...That's one hungry Flicky. I love Nagano's cage! I only give mine seed sticks about twice a month. If it was up to them that's all they'd eat..lol


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

nagano looks up to flicky as a leader for some reason lol and i don't think nagono realized he is so much bigger than flicky.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

nic bike said:


> nagano looks up to flicky as a leader for some reason lol and i don't think nagono realized he is so much bigger than flicky.


Isn't it funny when they do that. My mom's dog is the same way. She's over 130 pounds and lets the little 5 pound kitten boss her around..lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: Flicky looks like such a happy tiel!


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Flicky is very healthy and happy looking. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

Flicky is such a gorgeous cockatiel. I just love Lutinos.


----------

